# GPU Clock and Core Clock Sensor different values



## Voodoo Farm (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to overclocking and just today I noticed a weird difference in values that GPU-Z is showing. I'm not sure if this is normal or if something is up, but anyways, in the attached pictures you can see that with my OC settings my GPU Clock is at 1039mhz, but 889mhz is its stock speed. You can also see that my memory is 1602mhz, and 1502 is its stock speed. 

Now if you look at the second picture, of the sensor tab, you can see that despite my gpu being overclocked, its showing the default speed of 889mhz. BUT its showing the overclocked memory at 1602mhz. So basically, GPU-Z is showing my memory as overclocked in the sensors, but not my core clock.

Now, I have run some games to see what the sensors show, and ive seen them jump around, to 900mhz and all the way up to 1200mhz, much higher than the boost speed, but its never steady at the 1039mhz that I've overclocked to. 

Can anyone explain whats happening here, or if its normal for the sensors to show the default speed? I'm using precision x to overclock, if that makes a difference. Thanks for any help! I didnt notice until today and it's been bothering me since.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2014)

sure its not just overheating and throttling back down?

at the time that screenshot was taken it does not appear to be in 3D load, so maybe its just idling?


----------



## Voodoo Farm (Aug 30, 2014)

No, I watch the temps. It rarely goes above 45 even during intense games. In benchmarks it doesnt go over 65. 

It stays at 889 even during games, with random spikes. And it seems like if it's idling it should be at the speed its OC'd to?

PrecisionX reports it at the same speed, despite showing that it's overclocked. Maybe its a monitoring thing?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2014)

maybe its just not OC'ing. try lower values.


----------



## Voodoo Farm (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought that too, but why would it show OC'd values in the main tab?

Also, I've run unigine to benchmark, I've gotten about a 10fps increase overall after OC'ing. Even if just the memory seems to be OC'd I don't think it'd cause that much of an increase without the clock OCing too. I'm just wondering why it isn't monitoring right.


----------



## Voodoo Farm (Aug 30, 2014)

I was looking at precision x's monitoring too, and its showing the same thing, a clock at 888mhz, even though GPU-Z's main window is showing it as OC'd, and even though all my settings are applied in precision x.

Anyone have ideas of whats up?


----------

